# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Phượt Sapa - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

Du lịch Sapa - "Sapa là một điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nên mọi người đến đây du lịch là điều không mấy khó hiểu, nhưng đi du lịch bằng xe máy thì quả là thú vị"

Hãy theo chân biên tập viên Lê Thắng trong hành trình khám phá con người và vùng đất phía Bắc của Tổ quốc này.







wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## showluo

Phượt thì thú vị roài  :cuoi1:

----------


## thunhunguyet

thích nhỉ....

----------


## tourtravelcanal

OA thú vị ghê. 
Tiếc quá mình chưacớc hội đi phượt.
Nếu đi phượt càng đông càng vui ak bạn.

----------


## tapdoanhn

*Tour sapa, khách sạn Sapa, vé tàu Sapa, Nhà hàng Sapa, Du lịch Sapa, Hội nghị tại Sapa, Công ty du lịch tại Sapa, Tour du lịch Sapa, Món ăn Sapa, Cảnh đẹp Sapa
Tất tật có hết tại dulichsapa.vn*

----------


## hoaban

Sapa là một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn

----------


## dung89

Khi nào phượt cùng mấy ẻm bạn thân

----------

